# 25hp 2stroke merc on a 1436



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2012)

Well i was just wondering if anyone here runs a 25hp 2stroke outboard on a 1436.I know the 1436 lowe is a strong boat and rated for a 20hp.A 20 weighs more or the same as my 25hp 2stroke.Oh i guess i should mention i had to get rid of my boat and trailer do to health reasons.I paid over $2500 for both and sold them for $1000 cash,they were both 2011's.It killed me but when you haven't had a paycheck in a mth you have to do what is right to feed your family.

So now it's a waiting game to get some money for either a new boat or a nice used one.I'm thinking of going used as it just seems like when you have to sell a boat you get killed doing so.I just hate used stuff you never know what it's been through or whats been done to it.I got a ton of time to look.I have had my eye on the lowe 1436 for a long time now or either the 1440 but the price diference is big between the 2.

Well i guess my biggest issue would be will the 1436 hold the motor with no issues if i have to go that route.I do know lowe makes good boats.I also really like the 1442 g3,that is a deep boat with a bit of room in it.Nice big sides at 21"deep.Well any help would be great thanks.


----------



## catsmith (Jul 15, 2012)

I never ran a motor that big on a boat that narrow my self. I know a 15 will do great. I would be leary of that much motor myself. Mainly because the Wildlife and Fisheries here in Louisiana will get you for oversizing your boat. 

I'm the opposite on the new vs used. Never had a new boat, car, truck 4wheeler. I figure I can fix it ten times for what it would cost new. Never could stomach loosing money as soon as you leave the lot either. Guess I am just a titewad. LOL

I commend you for doing what ever you gotta do to feed the family. I see so many broke people that would not dream of turning loose of their toys. Priorities! #-o


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks catfish.Belive me it was exhtremely hard to let go of for less then half of what i paid.What really got me mad is the guy basically stole it for what i was asking so i guess he tried to rub it in some more by asking would you take less.I wanted to just tell him off.People don't understand what this stuff costs anymore they think it's like back in the 80's though.My boat right now in most places averages over $1500 by itself so i think for a grand he got away with highway robbery.

I have my merc on craigslist also but that is something i just won't give away especially when i'm not in need of money as bad.The motor i have is a 2004 25hp 2stroke merc(short shaft 15")manual start for $2195obo.I always put stuff higher in the beginning to see were the market is.The motor is i mean clean as the day it came out of the box or i mean darn near close.Not a drop of paint missing from the prop or skeg.I think the motor has less then 20hrs from what i gather from the last owner.

Here is a few pics just for kicks,tell me if you think what i'm asking is unreasonable.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Compression numbers are a great selling pitch.That tells alot about the motor.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 16, 2012)

Well as far as compression i have done 2 seperate tests.I really didn't know you were suppose to have the carb wide open when testing for compression.Before i did it just a reg compression test with carb not wide open and it both cylinders were a i mean dead on 120lbs.From a ton of people i know who have these motors that is about what they averaged or real close.With the carb open it was dead even again at say 130lbs.I would say she has a ton of life in her.From what i gathered from the previous owner it was used less then a handful of times eah yr since new.He actually bought the motor in 2007.So taking in all that i can't see how the motor has more the 20 to 30hrs on it if that.

It is a up north in ohio motor.It was used in all freshwater which helps a ton.I found a place that sells new 2012 25hp 2stroke sea pro merc which is actually 25hp 2stroke nissan/tohatsu mold with merc decals.They order them straight from canada in the box.So i am just testing the market with this one.If i can get close to what i want i will take that money add a few bucks and go get the sea pro merc.If not i will just keep this motor for good.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 16, 2012)

Compression on a new Merc 25hp is 145-150# =D>


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 16, 2012)

Well i'm sure you know what it should be.I know i have had a few brand new motors in the last say 10yrs and the best i have ever seen for compression on any motor was 140-145 but that was with like i mean very few hrs.I have owned quite a few 25hp 2stroke mercs in the past but never really knew about motors as much as i do know.Just the basics like compression and the routine stuff.The most i have ever seen for compression in a 25hp merc was 130.I have always been told as long as their within 10% of eachother that is usually a great motor.

Like i said i belive the motor has beetween like say 25 to maybe 50hrs at the most.But you just never know.The motor has never been touched as far as paint or new prop or anything else as far as i can see.The skeg has no sign of any wear.Usually the prop or skeg looses it's paint with some good use from all the motors i have had.So i can only go by what i have been told.By no means is it brand new but def one of the nicest and cleanest mercs i have come across since they stopped making them.I have let some really nice ones slip through my hands i wished i would of kept.

I know this is off the subject a bit but what do you think in an overall economy it's worth?I live in tampa,fl so this is like the boat capital.Most of the 25's mercs and yamaha's i have seen on craigslist within my yr are usually more then i'm asking.I would let it go for no less then $1800.That is my bottom dollar so that is why i give it so much wiggle room at $2195obo.I would rather keep it then get rid of it less then that.The only way i may take a bit less is if i had the extra money to get the new merc i want.Those mercs the guy is getting won't get into the u.s very much longer so i'm limited time getting the funds.

Nothing like having a brand new motor as you know what you have done to it and cared for it.So i will see what happens here in the next couple of mths.I hope he still has them by tax season then i can def get one.If i can get one by then i may go down to like say $1600 which would sell very fast in my area.I love the sound of a reving merc,their sweet motors and just flat out power houses.I have a marina here in tampa that actually still has a few of the 25hp 2stroke yamaha's left.You ready for this?They are askeng over $4000 for them,they are nuts.

A while back like 9mths ago i stumbled across a marina who still had a 2005 25hp 2stroke merc in the box never taken out for $2300.Once advertised on craigslist it was gone in minutes i never even had a chance.What a score that would of been.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm running a 1983 25 hp Mariner built by Yamaha on a 1970 Wards Sea King 1436 jon.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 16, 2012)

Motor is very clean.I believe your price is fair. =D>


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the post crazymanme2.That is for sure it is a clean motor.Most of the outboards people have on craigslist look like they just came out of a trash can and are asking just crazy numbers for them.There is a guy in the tampa area that has a merc that fell in the saltwater and i mean it's a disaster,he wants $1000 for it.He must be out of his mind.

I found a nice 2012 1436 lite alumcraft jon boat today.The guy has it advertised as a 1448 with a 15hp chrysler for $2000,no trailer either.The boat brand new i found it for $699 at a marina close to me and of course i would use the motor so i would sell it.I tried to tell him that was a 1436.I told him to measure from side to side and the floor also.He calls me back and says the top was 56" and the floor was 36" like i tried to explain to him before.

This guy says you don't know a thing about boats it's a 1448.I offered him $600 for boat and motor and he said i will get $2k for it i said good luck.These people on craieslist are just cluless when it comes to boats and they don't want to hear anything.


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 17, 2012)

That Merc in that condition would fetch $2,000 pretty easily around here and would sell fairly quick. Compression numbers are good to post but I am always aware that one persons compression tester does not always match anothers. And over the years I have also found that sellers tend to fudge the numbers 5-10 lbs also. Anyway that is a beautiful Merc and I would have a hard time parting with it in that condition. Well maybe for a new E-tec :mrgreen:

Who knows, your compression tester may read low..... and it could be 140 still. Most compression testers read different is my point


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 17, 2012)

Well like i said i want to get a brand new sea pro merc if possible while they are still getting them in the u.s that is the only reason why i'm doing this.Belive me if it doesn't sell i will just keep it and it will be my little racing engine.I will put it on a at least 1436 lowe or 1436 alumacraft.If i can get a deal on craigslist for a used boat i just may do that also.I know for sure i want a brand new merc if this sells.Belive it or not i haven't recieved one call yet.

If i lower it down to say $1800 it would fly out of here.If i run into enough money were i can lower it and just get rid of it i will do that also.My funds are limited right now.I'm really hoping he still has them by tax season.Then i will just buy the sea pro and leave the merc up for sale at a cheaper price.It's so hard mot to want a new toy,i'm sure everyone here knows wat i'm saying.You get all excited.It took me a long time to find one in this shape that is why it will be hard to part with it.

The biggest thing with the motor on a 1436 is will the transom hold it.I know a 1436 lowe is a strong boat.Not the lite the heavy weight as they call it.The aluminum in .064 in the thickness deartment.It will hold up to a 20hp so a 25merc would be the same weight at 114lbs.

Not to change subjects but i think i'm going to give my motor a few more compression tests to get a 100%accurate reading.I mean even at 130lbs per cylinder that is a great engine.I'm going to do that today and i will post wat i found.I'm going to do 3 tests and average the numbers.

The reason i want to go with a 1436 is it's easy to get in and out of the places i go.Plus i want like a no frills fishing machine.I want to mod the heck out of it custom just for me.This is going to be my boat were i just jump in it and go no hassle.Then i want to buy a bigger boat for like a family boat.I really like the 1652 lowe that is a monster boat with a ton of space to mod.I want to keep myself busy all winter moding my boat.Of course thats down the road a hair.For that boat i want to find a 30hp 2stroke yamaha 3cylinder outboard.Those 30's had mega power.


----------



## Palmer812 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wanted to post my findings on motor prices in my area of North Carolina. About 6 weeks ago right after I bought my Johnson 15 a 2003 Mercury 25 2 stroke with electric start popped up on Craigslist for $1400. It was described by the seller as a 9 out of a 10. It was gone in less than a day. The next week a 2003 Johnson 25 2 stroke went for $1700. It was on there for 3-4 days tops. Also if anyone is interested Gander Mountain in Mooresville NC has a Mercury 25 4 stroke on display for sale almost 1/2 off. It is a new 2006 model left over. It is tagged at $1899.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 19, 2012)

Well sold it just now for $2000.The guy didn't even care if i ran it,he fell in love at first sight was his exact words.I ran it anyway or i wouldn't feel right selling it to him.I truely didn't think i would get that much but sometimes it just takes that one lucky person to come take a look.

Now i'm on to better things like a new 25hp sea pro hopefully.I'm going to take my time on craigslist you never know what i may find like a good package deal for cheap.Thanks for all the great replies and opinions that helped me.


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't know if this is a good price or not especially with shipping but this place has new and used Seapros. https://www.smalloutboards.com/


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats the place were i'm going.Good people at that place.Very trust worthy.


----------

